# UFC 62 RESULTS - Live UFC 62 Results



## rdlviper

UFC 62 RESULTS

UFC 62: AUGUST 26 IN LAS VEGAS

MMA Fight Results

*Chuck Liddell vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral*
Sean Sherk vs. Kenny Florian (for the vacant UFC Lightweight Title)
David Loiseau vs. Mike Swick
David Terrell vs. Anderson Silva OR Nathan Marquard


----------



## rdlviper

Yushin Okami vs Alan Belcher 

R1
Not much action in the opening stage. Both fighters felt eachother out for most of the first 5 minutes, with Okami mounting some offense in the second half of the round. Okami scored a takedown then mount, before Belcher was able to scramble to his feet. Okami lands a left hook before the round closes. Sherdog.com scores it 10-9 for the Japanese fighter.

R2
Belcher comes out more agrresive in the second round. He throws a flying knee that is caught by Okami. Yushin trips him and quickly moves to side-control. Belcher escapes to his feet but is taken down again. Sherdog.com scroes it 10-9 for Okami.

R3
Okami gets a fast takedown and takes Belcher's back. He's got both hooks in and looking for the choke. Belcher using good hand control to defend. Okami starting to punch Belcher from behind. Belcher escapes and ends up in Okami's guard. Yushin going for a Kimura. Once again Belcher escapes to his feet. Okami lands a punch combo and scores another takedown with an insdie trip. He finishes the fight pounding away in Belcher's guard.Sherdog.com scores all three rounds for Yushin Okami.

Official Score:
30-27
30-27
29-28 All for Okami.


----------



## rdlviper

Cory Walmsley vs David Heath 
R1
Walmsley lands a right hand to kick off the action. Heath quickly clinches and scores a takedown. Heath working from the top in his opponent's guard with punches and elbows. Walmsley tries to escape to his feet but Heath jumps on his back and forces a tapot with a rear naked choke at 2:32 of the first round.


----------



## rdlviper

*Wes Combs vs Wilson Gouveia *
R1
Both fighters circling for the first 90 seconds. Wilson lands a hard low kick then a takedown. From there, Gouveia effortlessly advanced to Combs' back and ended the fight with a rear naked choke at 3:23 of the first period.


----------



## rdlviper

*Eric Schafer vs Rob MacDonald*
R1
First round starts with both fighters pawing lazy jabs at each other. Schafer tries to pull guard and go for a front choke. MacDonald escapes and gets to his feet. Schafer scores a takedown into MacDonald's guard. Schafer moves to mount, then his opponent's back. MacDonald rolls over and Schafer catches him with a arm-triangle choke. Referee Herb Dean calls a stop to the contest at 2:26 of the first round after MacDonald is choked unconscious by the Kata-Gatame hold.


----------



## Tomy

anxiously waiting


----------



## rdlviper

*Jamie Varner vs Hermes Franca *
R1
Varner striking well from the outside as the first round begins. Hermes working leg kicks and trying to close the distance. Varner shoots in and Hermes attempts a guillotine. Varner now standing with Hermes lying on the canvas. Varner looking comfortable early in the round as he lunges in with punches. Hermes catches a punch and tries an omaplata. Hermes scrambles to his feet and attempts another guillotine. Both fighters now standing. Varner lands a solid knee to Hermes’ midsection. Hermes lands a right hand just before the round closes. WE score it 10-9 for Varner.


R2
Varner scores a single-leg takedown and lands some punches from Hermes’ guard. Again Franca looks for an omaplata. Varner moves to his feet and Franca follows. Varner scores another takedown. Varner now on Hermes’ back, with Franca working for a Kimura. Varner back in Franca's guard and working elbows and punches.

R3
Perhaps sensing his possible disadvantage on the judges’ scorecards, Hermes turns up the heat. Franca lands a knee that stuns Varner. Referee “Big” John McCarthy takes a point from Varner for running but it allows him time to recover. Varner now working from Hermes’ guard. Franca finishes the fight with a nasty unorthodox armbar from an omaplata position at 3:31 of the third round.


----------



## TheSuplexor

come on sherk


----------



## Spit206Fire

Sherks not fighting in UFC 62  i would have bought it if he was.

Its really.

Griffen Vs Bonner
Liddell Vs Babalu 
Diaz vs Neer

Those are the 3 tops fights.


----------



## TeamPitBull

*Cheick Kongo vs. Christian Wellisch*

Round One:
And we're off! Wellisch pushes the pace on the onset, but his takedown attempt is blocked by Kongo (who sprawls). They clinch against the cage, and Wellisch finally gets his takedown.

He works from Kongo's side control and then moves to the mount. He rains blows on Kongo, who desperately tries to get out. But Kongo's arm is taken, and he's in an armbar. Somehow, Kongo manages to pull out, and they're back to standing.

They clinch, and Kongo connects with some really hard knees and punches. Wellisch is stunned, and eventually the action goes to the mat. Kongo gets on top of Wellisch and then takes his back, but Wellisch rolls out. Kongo retains control, though, and sends some shots into Wellisch's back.

The fight moves back to standup, and Kongo quickly tears Wellisch apart with knees and punches. Wellisch hits the mat, and the referee stops the fight before Kongo can continue the assault.

Cheick Kongo defeats Christian Wellisch via TKO at 2:51 of Round One.


----------



## rdlviper

*Christian Wellisch vs Cheick Kongo *
R1
Hard inside leg kick lands for Kongo to start the first stage. Wellisch clinches and scores a takedown into side-control. Wellisch moves to mount and goes for an armbar. Kongo shows good defense as he escapes and gets back to his feet. Hard knees and punches rock Wellisch as he runs away to recover. Kongo had his opponent rocked badly. Kongo lands a brutal knee that ends the fight at 2:51 of the first.


----------



## Tomy

i remember that round house yve done he just missed that back fist great knock out edwards is on of my favourite lightweights for sure


----------



## TeamPitBull

*Cheick Kongo vs. Christian Wellisch*

After the fight, Kongo challenged Frank Mir (who was in the crowd and smiled).


----------



## TheSuplexor

Spit206Fire said:


> Sherks not fighting in UFC 62  i would have bought it if he was.


What giving me false information! when is he then?


----------



## hey

How long does it take for them to post these fights on video.ufc.com?


----------



## Tomy

hey mate im pretty sure sherk is fighting 63 i heard also something bout a jens pulver sherk match up any one else?


----------



## Spit206Fire

Trust me dude im one of sherks biggest fans lol

Sherks fighting in ufc 64 against kenny florian for the lightweight belt.

Pulvers fighting 63 and so is hughes.

Pulver fights some lightweight i've never heard of.


and btw watch out for that Chieck guy, he looks pretty freakin good to me. Unless Mir cuts back on the cheeseburgers he's going to be in trouble.


----------



## 16killz

not gonna happen, Mir is addicted to the cheeseburgers.


----------



## 16killz

who is the next fight?


----------



## TeamPitBull

*Nick Diaz vs. Josh Neer*

Round One:
Diaz pushes the pace at first, but Neer returns with his own strikes and leg kick. They clinch at the 4:30 mark, and Neer moves Diaz into the cage. They break the hold, and they're back to looking for strikes in the center of the Octagon.

They clinch again, and Diaz is getting the better of the exchange - he repeatedly hits Neer with knees nad punches. Neer works his way out of the clinch with some strong punches, and then loses his mouthpiece (they take a rest while it's rinsed).

The action's back, and Diaz goes for some more knees as they clinch. Neer seems to be getting the better this time, however, but Diaz breaks it with some hard shots to Neer's face. Neer appears stunned, and clinches again to protect himself.

They break up again, and Diaz pushes the pace by nailing Neer with some shots. He's relentless, and Neer stays in the clinch to avoid further damage.

Diaz breaks out of the clinch, and gets a kick to Neer's head. But, upon clinching again, Neer hits Diaz with a nice knee. They trade a few times, and then Neer clinches it up again.

Diaz breaks the clinch and hits Neer with several unanswered shots, but Neer has an adrenaline rush and hits some shots of his own to end the round. Diaz issues a punch a half-second after the round ends - but he apologizes for the accidental, unintentional cheap shot.

Diaz clearly won the round.


----------



## TeamPitBull

*Nick Diaz vs. Josh Neer*

Round Three:
Neer starts out as the aggressor, but he's having trouble connecting with anything major. Diaz shoots for a takedown, but Neer blocks it with a front headlock. Diaz eventually works the takedown and goes to work on Neer, who's forced against the cage.

Diaz moves into side control. Diaz grabs Neer's arm for a kimura, and Neer soon taps. It's over, and Diaz finally ends his losing streak.


----------



## TeamPitBull

*Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar*

Round One:
Here we go again!

They scout each other to open the fight; Griffin gets a few soft shots in. Neither man is really pushing the pace, then Stephan suddenly throws a hard punch that doesn't connect.

Griffin returns with some shots, and Bonnar backs off. Griffin then almost takes Bonnar down, and follows it up with some punches and a leg kick.

They circle again, and then trade. Griffin's getting the better of the exchanges. Bonnar goes for the spinning back kick, but Griffin's waiting with a counter. Another leg kick from Griffin.

Yet another leg kick for Griffin. Griffin charges in with some shots, and works Bonnar into the cage. Bonnar looks really sloppy, but Griffin's not swinging hard enough to knock him out.

Griffin fakes with a knee and gets another jab; he follows it with a kick. He charges in, but Bonnar's waiting with two punches. They trade leg kicks, and Griffin charges in. He's once again hit with a counter, and Bonnar's now getting in control.

Bonnar hits a high kick to Griffin's head, but Griffin returns with a leg kick and trips Bonnar. He takes some striking to Bonnar, but he can't end it.

They're circling each other again, trading the occasional blow. Griffin comes through with a strong right hand, and Bonnar's forced to back off. It happens again.

Griffin didn't decisively take control, but he should win that one on the scorecards.


----------



## TeamPitBull

*Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar*

Round Two:
Bonnar swings a little bit to open the round, but he misses on a big spinning backfist.

They're trading a bit more, and Griffin appears to once again be getting the better of the punch exchanges. Bonnar's clearly on the defensive now, backing up as Griffin sends some blows and leg kicks.

Bonnar tries for a high kick, but Griffin ducks it and gets some punches in. Bonnar's right back in action, though, and hits Griffin with some shots of his own.

They trade some more. Griffin's doing more, but he's not necessarily close to ending it.

Griffin continues to offensively strike; Bonnar can't do much other than counter-punch. Just as that is written, Bonnar hits Griffin with a combo and further opens a cut on Griffin's face.

Griffin returns with a leg kick. Then a big right hand. Then a big left jab. They move around a bit more, and then do some more trading. Bonnar runs in for a really hard leg kick, but Griffin looks unaffected. They trade again, but no one's coming close to a knockout. Bonnar gets another punch combo in, but Griffin answers back with some shots of his own.

The round ends with a nice punch from Griffin.

Griffin probably took this round as well, but it was much closer and could really go either way.


----------



## TeamPitBull

*Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar*

Round Three:
They're trading more aggressively at the onset, and both guys get some good early shots. Both men are now bleeding. Bonnar gets a high kick, but Griffin returns with a leg kick.

Bonnar definitely looks stronger in this round than in the other two, but he's a bit wild.

Bonnar keeps working the spinning attempts - but he really doesn't connect with a spinning back fist and kick.

They keep looking for opportunities, but at 2:30, begin trading wildly. Neither gets an advantage in the exchange, but Griffin follows up with a nice high kick.

Griffin clinches and pushes Bonnar into the cage, but he doesn't go for a takedown. Griffin gets a nice right hand and leg kick, and he's really starting to control the round. Bonnar needs to do something with just a minute left.

Bonnar hits a few counter shots, but he refuses to push the pace. They clinch, and Griffin gets the better of him. Bonnar returns with some right hands, but it's not dominant enough to leave an impression.

With just moments left, Griffin gets some more punches in, and then clinches. The round ends in clinch, and it appears to be a Forrest Griffin fight. We await an official decision


----------



## TeamPitBull

*Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar*

Forrest Griffin defeats Stephan Bonnar via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)


----------



## punishmentgrl

Who fights next?


----------



## adminmma

punishmentgrl said:


> Who fights next?





> R1
> Liddell lands a barrage of punches and puts “Babalu” away quickly. It looked for a second that Renato would survive the onslaught but another right hand on the ground finishes any thoughts of a competitive title bout. It was a uppercut as “Babalu” rushed forward that started the beginning of the end.


Looks like its over.. site is getting rocked with guests as well


----------



## TeamPitBull

*Chuck Liddell vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral*

Round One:
They circle to start, and Sobral's actually the aggressor, landing a leg kick and some soft punches.

Liddell hits Sobral with a jab, and they circle a bit again.

Sobral charges Liddell and completely nails him with three or four punches, but a composed Liddell knocks Sobral down with a huge uppercut. Sobral gets up and walks into a flurry of punches from Liddell; Babalu's knocked down again. Sobral desperately tries to get Liddell in his guard, but Liddell is relentless with the blows, and the fight is stopped, and Chuck Liddell remains your champion.

Chuck Liddell defeats Renato "Babalu" Sobral via TKO at 1:35 of Round One.


----------



## TeamPitBull

After the fight, Tito Ortiz comes into the ring to confront Liddell, only to say that they should wait till December when Liddell cuts some of his bellyfat. Liddell says he'll take either Ortiz or Silva, but if it were Silva, it'd only be a one-round fight in the UFC Champ's favor.


----------



## Spit206Fire

Well looks like i got all 3 big fights right again.

Liddell, Griffen, and Diaz.

GG UFC lol

I feel bad for sobral though, i mean everyone said it was going to be liddells toughest challenge when clearly Couture at the age of 42 gave liddell a tougher challenge then Sobral did.

Edit: I love the fact that Liddells taunting Silvia trying to get him to fight in the UFC.


----------



## ColossalCanadian

went 6-1 on the night...I was very happy with the card, good PPV imo


----------



## Spit206Fire

sounds like the fights themselves weren't bad. But i think the quality of the fights were pretty shitty.

I mean other then Chuck, Cheik, Mcdonald, and Hermes almost all the other fighters were comming off of loses. 

Bonnar- Evans
Griffen- Ortiz
Diaz- Sherk
Neer- Burkman
Gouveia- Jardine
Combs- Nickles

they all lost and imo shouldn't have been fighting in a PPV.


----------



## Tomy

oh well there go my points lol maybe next time i was hoping for a half descent fight at least more people on the ice man banwagon imalol


----------



## Tomy

by the way does anyone know where robbie lawler is after his last loss?


----------



## WandyBJPenn

Chuck is crazy to think that he can fight Silva the same way he fought Sobral. He must be crazy to think that! Wow..now this dude thinks no one can touch him. Too crazy! I guarantee Chuck will have the toughest fight and loss after Wanderlai Silva. I don't know what possessed him to think he can actually win against Silva. And the only reason why he would be taunting Silva is to make it seem like he is not afraid of em. But in reality, Chuck knows what he is in for.


----------



## Spit206Fire

I'd say you guys are just Chuck Haters, you think he's a one way fighter and have no clue of his punching power.

This guy has beaten every big fighter in the ufc. I personally thinkg of Silvia came to UFC chuck would probably beat em, but then again i think he's got his hands full if he fights a healthy tito ortiz.


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsdown: Two BIG fights in a row from the UFC that were a wash...UFC 61 and 62. I would like to see the UCF and Pride combine to heat up the competition as I think this sport far out weights boxing.


rdlviper said:


> UFC 62 RESULTS
> 
> UFC 62: AUGUST 26 IN LAS VEGAS
> 
> MMA Fight Results
> 
> *Chuck Liddell vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral*
> Sean Sherk vs. Kenny Florian (for the vacant UFC Lightweight Title)
> David Loiseau vs. Mike Swick
> David Terrell vs. Anderson Silva OR Nathan Marquard


----------



## D Wood

yes!!!

good ol chuck wins again

beat silvia then lets see chuck/ortiz again


----------



## Tomy

if we see it again i hope it goes better for ortiz than the last chuck is a great fighter regardless but i am not a fan of his each to their own


----------



## The Don

I wonder where all the people who swore up and down Chuck was gonna lose are at the moment...???


----------



## Tomy

yeah im one of them i never swore i had hoped it went the other way though


----------



## adminmma

The Don said:


> I wonder where all the people who swore up and down Chuck was gonna lose are at the moment...???



i was only hoping he would lose


----------



## Erick fussell

Tomy said:


> anxiously waiting


who won the fight was it the ice man:thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Erick fussell

Every body new the ice man would win i did he's still the best.


----------



## thebestoff

*Look here*

deleted this spam


----------

